# * 7 WEEK 6 DAY SCAN - NO BABY, 8 WEEKS 3 DAYS - BABY NO HEARTBEAT - ANY ADVICE *



## Angel 2011 (Nov 25, 2010)

This is my first post on here.

We started our first IVF, got a BFP. The first scan at 8 weeks fell on Sat so we had it on the Fri (7 weeks, 6 days), we was told there was no baby and we had miscarried. We were absolutely devastated, the 3 options were explained and we were told to book an appointment at the EPU. From reading the report the next day when we had time to get over news I saw I have a anteverted uterus.

Appointment was made at the EPU 4 days later (8 weeks, 3 days) they did a scan and miraculously found the baby, measuring between 7-8 weeks but no heartbeat. Was truly confused as was told at 1st scan the baby had already gone. Despite them saying no heartbeat and not being hopeful I couldnt but feel positive. They missed the baby completely 4 days previously and now they couldnt find a tiny speck of a heartbeat. I still have hope and we have a further scan one week later, next week.

I have scourred the internet and found some positive stories were tilted uterus have resulted in detecting babies and heartbeats late. I am with Care and no one on there chatrooms seems to have any experience of missed babies. Late implantation was mentioned by one reader, I have had no bleeding. Any advice please......... x


----------



## emilycaitlin (Mar 7, 2006)

Hi,

It's just a case of waiting to see I'm afraid, I always say never give up hope, and it may just have been a late implantation. However, I don't want to build your hopes up really high, as usually a heart beat would have been easy to detect by this stage, but I really do hope they see one next week,

Let me know how you get on,

Emilycaitlin xx


----------



## Angel 2011 (Nov 25, 2010)

Thank you for your message. x x

I pray I see the little heartbeat tomorrow.


----------

